# Daisy;Black Tortie Oriental 8 months old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Daisy;Black Tortie Oriental 8 months old.This little darling has come back to us because she couldnt cope with the little girl in the house. She is very affectionate and a real handful and Ann her fosterer is having great fun with her again. She is fully vaccinated, neutered and microchipped. She needs a home with no small children ( but with cat company she loves to play .)










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Daisy;Black Tortie Oriental 8 months old.This little darling has come back to us because she couldnt cope with the little girl in the house. She is very affectionate and a real handful and Ann her fosterer is having great fun with her again. She is fully vaccinated, neutered and microchipped. She needs a home with no small children ( but with cat company she loves to play .)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh how gorgeous, I'd snap her up but I have a young doggy already who can whizz around allot and that might scare her, he wouldnt hurt her but he does love to zoom around everywhere hahah!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------

